# OM System/Olympus cameras, lens and news - and other Micro Four Thirds cameras



## editor (Jan 19, 2015)

The original OM-D remains one of my favourite cameras, and the follow up looks set to be released next month. 

Details have leaked all over the web and I'm liking what I'm seeing. 
















*Specs:*
Same E-M5 16MP sensor
Update processor (improves slightly the IQ)
No PDAF
New sensor shift shooting that allows to combine 8 pictures in one to create a 40 Megapixel image
Improved 5 axis stabilization
It does have clean hdmi-out
all common frame rates and video optimized af-algorithm.
50Mb/s all 1080p (no 4K recording)

http://www.43rumors.com/all-e-m5ii-images-and-specs-leaked-so-far-poll-do-you-like-the-camera/


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2015)

Interesting and rather clever (although not confirmed)



> _The Pixel shift tech from the Hasselblad H5D-200c. Something similar is coming from Olympus._
> 
> On February 5 at 6am London time Olympus will launch the new E-M5II (follow the live blogging on 43rumors!) And the single most exciting feature is the so-called “*40 Megapixel High Resolution Shot*“. That’s how it works:
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2015)

Neat video showing off the 20MP trick:



Review:



> *Conclusion*
> When the E-M5 was launched in September 2010 it rapidly became the most sought-after camera of its type. It's taken four years and three interim models to come up with the E-M5 Mark II and each model has offered at least one new feature to attract serious enthusiasts.
> 
> Interestingly, at a time when other camera manufacturers have been iterating products in 'baby steps', Olympus is one of the few to have offered any significant technological developments. The High Res Shot mode, which has evolved from the sensor-shift stabilisation system (which Olympus also developed) provides a welcome boost to the capabilities of the company's Micro Four Thirds cameras.
> ...


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

Pretty damn good review here:


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 10, 2015)

^ like his videos his funny to


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2019)

Olympus are going for the sports market and it's a BIG camera.




Rumoured specs: 



> Name: E-M1X OMD camera
> Sensor: 20MP (not global shutter)
> Frame rate: 18fps
> 7.5+ EV stabilization
> ...


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2019)

Out of my league on price. But not aimed at me anyhow.
I expect it will be a good camera.
Wonder how many memory card slots?
18fps seems crazy fast 
I bet it has Oly standards of environmental sealing.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 20, 2019)

Shitting hell, the up-to-date rumoured specs on this look insane!  We are living in an age of crazy cameras!


> *Olympus E-M1X Full Specification…*
> 
> 
> Effective Resolution 20.4 megapixels
> ...


As per eoshd.com

Interior ND!


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 20, 2019)

weltweit said:


> 18fps seems crazy fast


6 more fps and you've got full sensor video!


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 20, 2019)

Mad era for semi-pro video (and hybrid) cameras:

Fuji X-T3
Nikon Z6
Panasonic GH5(S)
Sony A7III
Blackmagic PCC4K

All stunning cameras for video!  

Also the Canon EOS-R, which gets slated, but actually looks very useful imo, and now this Oly too!  Plus Panny FF, and who knows what else to come (Sony A7S III?).


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2019)

And here it is. Chunky!




Olympus E-M1X shooting experience


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 24, 2019)

Interesting. It does sound like they’re trying to incorporate a lot of smart modes, which is where I see m43 and mirrorless really going now that phones are doing so much work there, but also that they’re not quite there yet.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Interesting. It does sound like they’re trying to incorporate a lot of smart modes, which is where I see m43 and mirrorless really going now that phones are doing so much work there, but also that they’re not quite there yet.


Imagine a weather-sealed Ricoh GR with the Pixel 3 AI gubbins inside. 

TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 24, 2019)

editor said:


> Imagine a weather-sealed Ricoh GR with the Pixel 3 AI gubbins inside.
> 
> TAKE MY MONEY!


“Proper Camera People” sneer at the automation that goes into some compacts, “for the selfie generation” etc, but tbh a compact with the ease of use and smartness of a phone and the advantages of a proper sensor and lens and better physical design is exactly what I want. The GX800 that I got recently is really good for that.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2019)

It's not a camera I'm interested in but it's good to see Olympus trying something a bit different. Here's the first reviews: 

Dpreview:

_“An inherent benefit of a smaller sensor is that it has less inertia, making it easier to provide stabilization. This is borne-out with a frankly astonishing rating of 7EV, even before you consider the 7.5EV it’ll achieve with the 12-100mm F4. There are footnotes to all these claims, of course, and we tend to find we don’t experience quite the number that CIPA testing promises, but this system is seriously good from what we’ve experienced so far.”_

Digitalcameraworld:

_“If size isn’t a factor, this is undoubtedly the ultimate Micro Four Thirds camera. And, if you ignore the narrative about sensor size, this is arguably the ultimate mirrorless camera, period.”_

Robin Wong:

_“To me, I appreciate the significant improvement in AF, both in general S-AF in all situations, as well as vastly more efficient extreme low light AF. This upgrade alone can make or break the deal in some very challenging shooting scenarios. For motorsports shooters, the new subject tracking mode may just make your life so much better with automatic subject detection and tracking, which proved to work very efficiently.”_

LCEgroup:

_The E-M1X is an extremely well-built device, with some excellent handling and some very strong features, particularly in terms of its image stabilisation, burst shooting and video. For those sports and wildlife shooters with an investment in Micro Four Third glass, it’s going to be a very tempting proposition. That smaller sensor size will likely deter some professionals still, but the ability to utilise a smaller and more lightweight system and still get serious telephoto reach may appeal to others._


----------



## weltweit (Feb 23, 2019)

I like this camera, however it is too expensive for me, and I still can't get my head around the idea that its sensor size is going to be as good as my 36mpx FF sensor in my D800. If I could have the sensor of my D800 in the sealed body of this unit, used for £900 I would jump on it.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2019)

I can't see me ever wanting one, but it seems to make sense for this wildlife pro

Interview: Award-Winning Wildlife Photographer Buddy Eleazer on why he chose the Olympus OM-D E-M1X


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2019)

I didn't realise it had this stuff onboard:



> The E-M1X is among the first cameras on the market with AF modes trained to identify specific subjects. Specifically, aircraft, locomotives, and wheeled vehicles (commonly referred to as planes, trains, and automobiles).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2019)

So the Mark III has been picking up rave reviews and I'm seriously tempted to flog off my Sony full frame gear and move back to m43. 
Olympus OM-D E-M5 Mark III review | Digital Camera World
Olympus OM-D E-M5 Mark III review - Amateur Photographer

Coupled with a lens like this 24-400mm (equiv) you'd have a really lightweight travel combocamera: Olympus M.Zuiko ED 12-200mm F3.5-6.3 Review - Conclusion | Photography Blog


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2019)

I've merged the two Olympus E-M1X and E-M5 threads.

This video is interesting and luring me back to Olympus.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2019)

And if you like your reviews on 1990s styled websites:



> Although people were naturally surprised at the announcement of such a huge camera built around the smallest mirrorless sensor currently in use, the Olympus E-M1X has a best-in-class image-stabilization system that levels things when high shutter-speeds are not critical. Its 5-axis image-stabilization system can compensate for up to 7 stops over hand holding. In practice, it delivers around 5-stops which is better than any other camera and lens combination can reliably perform.
> 
> The hybrid 121-point autofocus system delivers a superb performance by combining on-sensor _Phase-Detection_ and _Contrast-Detection_ as one of the fastest autofocus systems on the market. Tracking speed and hit-rate is excellent with only some focus-misses in scenes where small light sources are present. One can efficiently move the focus-point away from such an offending light to get the E-M1X to lock focus.
> 
> ...


Olympus OM-D E-M1X Review | Neocamera


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 20, 2019)

It always amazes me how some people who call themselves professionals routinely forget that it's not the camera body size/weight that's the issue, it's the lenses. A couple of months ago I was taking pics of an XR rally in Trafalgar Square with the Panasonic 14-140mm - I could zoom out and get wide shots of people right next to me, as well as zoom in and get pictures of speakers a couple of hundred metres away, and quite happily run around in the crowd trying to get different positions, as well as stick it in my bag. Good luck carting a 28-280mm full frame lens about without smacking into people and pulling a muscle.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It always amazes me how some people who call themselves professionals routinely forget that it's not the camera body size/weight that's the issue, it's the lenses. A couple of months ago I was taking pics of an XR rally in Trafalgar Square with the Panasonic 14-140mm - I could zoom out and get wide shots of people right next to me, as well as zoom in and get pictures of speakers a couple of hundred metres away, and quite happily run around in the crowd trying to get different positions, as well as stick it in my bag. Good luck carting a 28-280mm full frame lens about without smacking into people and pulling a muscle.


I got lured into the Sony system because the camera body was only a bit bigger than the Olympus. But, fuck, some of the lenses are fucking huge and horribly heavy.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 20, 2019)

editor said:


> I got lured into the Sony system because the camera body was only a bit bigger than the Olympus. But, fuck, some of the lenses are fucking huge and horribly heavy.


Yeah, I see a fair number of Sony shooters at protests and it really doesn't matter much how small a body is if you've put a 24-70 F2.8 full frame lens on it. Pricey too. And then you need another body for your even larger 70-210 f2.8. I just can't be arsed personally.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yeah, I see a fair number of Sony shooters at protests and it really doesn't matter much how small a body is if you've put a 24-70 F2.8 full frame lens on it. Pricey too. And then you need another body for your even larger 70-210 f2.8. I just can't be arsed personally.


It was the size/cost of the 70mm-210mm that did it for me. Even though it's pretty much essential for covering low-light non league football, there's no way I could justify such an outlandish cost. Most of all, I really, really didn't want to lug around such an enormous beast - even less so when it's a 'LOOK AT ME' white finish.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 23, 2019)

Bought an original Mark 1 one for my Dad as an xmas prezzie for 170 quid with a 14-42. Good deal? It's in great condition and seems like a good bit of kit. Couldnt really justify spending much more tbh.

He doesnt have a proper camera and never uses his camera phone so I hope he finds it inspiring!


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2020)

The new Olympus OMD EM1 Mark III  has been announced. The specs look incredible - 7.5 stops of stabilisation! - but some aren't happy with it retaining the same sensor as before. It can do handheld 50MP images too. Nice compact size. 



> Olympus OMD EM1 Mark III, a high-end mirrorless camera aimed at photographers and videographers who value speed, robustness and portability. It has a 20 Megapixel Four Thirds sensor, 4k up to 30p, built-in stabilisation with up to 7.5 stops of compensation and 18fps bursts with autofocus, all packed into a tough weather-proof body.











__





						Olympus OMD EM1 III review so far | Cameralabs
					






					www.cameralabs.com


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 12, 2020)

good to read that four thirds is still hanging in there!

nice camera - always been tempted with this OMD range.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2020)

Here's the promo guff


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 12, 2020)

Riklet said:


> Bought an original Mark 1 one for my Dad as an xmas prezzie for 170 quid with a 14-42. Good deal? It's in great condition and seems like a good bit of kit. Couldnt really justify spending much more tbh.
> 
> He doesnt have a proper camera and never uses his camera phone so I hope he finds it inspiring!


I was going to say that there were some good deals on the Mk 1 around, only to find that you'd posted one. I've seen a few in second hand shops as well.

I've generally bought digital cameras that are one generation behind anyway, but we're at the point where an 8 year old camera can still be perfectly good and do everything people need. In fact my most used digital (Leica M9) is over ten years old and takes some amazing photos. The things that made the E-M5 such a game changer back then haven't gone away after all, and it is still very compact and usable even compared to, say, modern Fujis.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 12, 2020)

It looks like a very nice camera, I wonder how much it weighs, and how much it costs? 

Something I notice is that it seems very small certainly compared to my camera, that can be an advantage for example with small lenses, or a disadvantage for someone with larger hands.

I am not in the market for a camera at the moment. If I was I would probably consider this depending on how expensive it is.  I wouldn't mind going back to an EVF because there are some advantages, however I wonder what battery life will be like?  I suppose I will be off this evening to dpreview to check out the details.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2020)

weltweit said:


> It looks like a very nice camera, I wonder how much it weighs, and how much it costs?
> 
> Something I notice is that it seems very small certainly compared to my camera, that can be an advantage for example with small lenses, or a disadvantage for someone with larger hands.
> 
> I am not in the market for a camera at the moment. If I was I would probably consider this depending on how expensive it is.  I wouldn't mind going back to an EVF because there are some advantages, however I wonder what battery life will be like?  I suppose I will be off this evening to dpreview to check out the details.


The battery life is usually pretty decent on Olympus cameras and the new ones can charge over USB which makes it less of a ballache when you're out and about.

After my foray into Sony full frame I'm really over lugging hefty lenses around so both the OM-D EM5III and E-M1III are really picquing my interest, with the latter lookig bloody great.



The live ND feature seems a winner: 







" I was able to drag the shutter for almost two seconds in this image, despite it being bright daylight outside."









						Hands On with the Olympus OM-D E-M1 Mark III: Lots to Love, Some Things to Question
					

I went into my hands-on with the Olympus OM-D E-M1 Mark III with no expectations. For me, it had been many years since I had used an Olympus (aside from




					petapixel.com
				












						Olympus E-M1 Mark III review
					

A complete package for pros and keen amateurs




					www.techradar.com


----------



## weltweit (Feb 12, 2020)

editor said:


> The battery life is usually pretty decent on Olympus cameras and the new ones can charge over USB which makes it less of a ballache when you're out and about.
> 
> After my foray into Sony full frame I'm really over lugging hefty lenses around so both the OM-D EM5III and E-M1III are really picquing my interest, with the latter lookig bloody great.
> ..


I have three tiny prime lenses which I love, and a 28-70 f2.8 Sigma which has a 77mm filter thread so is quite large but it isn't large enough to bother me. 

I do have a Nikon 80-400 f4.5-5.6 AFD which although compact for a 400mm lens, is still quite a lump. However it has stayed home most of the last 12 months because I have been shooting subjects that suit the other lenses.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2020)

Interesting (and quite critical) review of the E-M1 III. He goes on about the old/small sensor - all valid points - but this is the bit that should matter more than any tech stuff: "I think I got some of the best images of wildlife that I have ever captured, and it was all thanks to the small size and form factor of the entire system. "









						Hands On with the Olympus OM-D E-M1 Mark III: Lots to Love, Some Things to Question
					

I went into my hands-on with the Olympus OM-D E-M1 Mark III with no expectations. For me, it had been many years since I had used an Olympus (aside from




					petapixel.com


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 13, 2020)

editor said:


> Interesting (and quite critical) review of the E-M1 III. He goes on about the old/small sensor - all valid points - but this is the bit that should matter more than any tech stuff: "I think I got some of the best images of wildlife that I have ever captured, and it was all thanks to the small size and form factor of the entire system. "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seems fair. It's a bit disappointing if they've not upgraded their sensor (though Olympus don't make their own sensors do they? so it may be harder for them than Panasonic) but m43 does excel when it comes to portability with quality long zooms and primes, which is great for wildlife photographers.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 13, 2020)

weltweit said:


> It looks like a very nice camera, I wonder how much it weighs, and how much it costs?


413g apparently (with battery), and about a grand, both body only.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That seems fair. It's a bit disappointing if they've not upgraded their sensor (though Olympus don't make their own sensors do they? so it may be harder for them than Panasonic) but m43 does excel when it comes to portability with quality long zooms and primes, which is great for wildlife photographers.


What made me reappraise Olympus was seeing the photos taken on my eight year old OM-D EM-5. I'd lent it out to a friend, and she'd taken some amazing photos with it.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2020)

Four seconds handheld!


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2020)

This is exactly the comparison I wanted to see.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2020)

He's a very long review if anyone is tempted by the Em-1 Mark III (that very much includes me right now!).






This night shot feature is incredible - the pic above was handheld!  Go to 18.22 in the vid

More images here Break Free - My Olympus E-M1 Mark III Film - Chris Eyre-Walker Photography


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2020)

Corker of a five star review here. I think it's the one for me!



> The Olympus OM-D E-M1 Mark III is the ultimate all-round professional camera for general practice photography. When shooting sport, its autofocus can keep up with the mighty 1D X Mark III. When shooting high resolution, its 50MP and 80MP options outmuscle most medium format cameras. When shooting fast frames, its 60fps burst leaves everything else in the dust. And when shooting absolutely anything, its 7.5 stops of image stabilization outperform every camera on the market.
> 
> 
> If you want a specialist sports camera, then the 1D X Mark III and Sony A9 II are the best in that dedicated area. If you want a specialist high-resolution camera, the Fujifilm GFX 100 and Sony A7R IV are the rulers in that fiefdom. Specialist cameras are, after all, the best at what they specialize in.
> ...











						Olympus OM-D E-M1 Mark III review
					

The Olympus OM-D E-M1 Mark III is the ultimate pro camera for general practice photography




					www.digitalcameraworld.com


----------



## weltweit (Mar 2, 2020)

I watched / listened to the long review last night, the feature that stuck with me was that the photographer carried the camera outside in all weathers. I wouldn't do that with my current gear and yet I want to be able to. It is the one thing that would make my current gear perfect, but Nikon doesn't seem willing to try to achieve this in my class of device. 

Anyhow, I think the new Olympus looks like a good camera.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2020)

I'll never use one, but the he new Olympus 150-400/f4.5 lens is a beast (equiv to 300mm-800mm) - with the additional 2x converter it reaches a focal length of 2000mm!











						Impressive: This is how you see the 67km distant Mount Fuji when using the 2x converter on the new Olympus 150-400/f4.5 lens! – 43 Rumors
					






					www.43rumors.com


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2020)

Anyone using one of these?




Just £189! Buy - Laowa 17mm F/1.8 Lens MFT Panasonic / Olympus - UK Digital


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2020)

So I've gone back to shooting on my Olympus OM-D EM-1 and remember why I liked it so much. I love the size and touchscreen and my love affair with the Sony a7ii is totally over. Small and compact does it for me!

I now want to sell off all my Sony gear but I'm guessing now's not a good time?

Anyway, here's another rave review of the Olympus OM-D EM-1 III. That 50MP handheld option is perfect for me.









						Olympus OM-D E-M1 Mark III review - Amateur Photographer
					

Olympus OM-D E-M1 Mark III review - Andy Westlake takes a close look Olympus’s updated, super-fast Micro Four Thirds flagship




					www.amateurphotographer.co.uk


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2020)

Here's a handy list of just about every Micro Four Thirds lens currently available



			https://www.four-thirds.org/en/common/pdf/catalog2020_en.pdf
		


And this is an incredible deal and pretty much makes it pointless me trying to put my om E-M5 II on ebay  



			Olympus Shop


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 17, 2020)

While not an Olympus, the stabilised Panasonic 14-140 is great for snooping on people on the street while I'm looking out of the window, bored. A win for micro four thirds. If only they would do anything interesting


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2020)

Bit off topic, but here's a well-crafted (and rather gentle) review of the old OM-4Ti film camera. I've still got my OM-2 and OM-4 cameras and they remain my favourite film cameras - and they're built like bricks. It was on sale from 1986 to 2002. Compare that with modern, high end digital cameras that are lucky to last more than a couple of years before they're superseded.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2020)

OM-D EM-1iii - four seconds handheld. I'm impressed!


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2020)

This is kinda fun. I like this guy.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2020)

It's not my greatest shot as I'm still trying out the EM-1iii, but not bad for 2.5 secs handheld out of my window! (f6.1, ISO 320, -2.00EV, OLYMPUS M.12-200mm F3.5-6.3)


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2020)

Lightweight entry level Lumix G100 announced


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2020)

If you're looking for an affordable street snapper - this could fit the bill




















						Olympus OM-D E-M10 III - A street photographer's review - Olympus Passion
					

INTRODUCTION Street photography is a demanding genre – both for the photographer and the camera. For years, I worked exclusively with film cameras. As my professional work started to take over more and more of my time, I decided to get myself a capable, take-everywhere camera to keep my street...




					www.olympuspassion.com


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 15, 2020)

editor said:


> If you're looking for an affordable street snapper - this could fit the bill
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another one for the "you don't need 50MP ffs" file:


> Years ago, I shot one of my major projects with a 16MP OM-D E-M5. The photos for the exhibitions were printed 50x70cm at least and were sometimes quite heavily cropped – quite a few visitors (some of them photographers themselves) asked me which camera I used as the image quality was “so good” according to their perception.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Another one for the "you don't need 50MP ffs" file:


Agreed, although there are times when it's nice to have the option onboard!


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2020)

Gordon Bennett. A 200-800mm equiv lens!











						Olympus M.Zuiko 100-400mm F5-6.3 IS Review
					

Olympus, Micro Four Thirds, camera review, OM-D, photography, Malaysia photographer, photography tips, shutter therapy, street photography




					robinwong.blogspot.com


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2020)

I don't think I have any need for such a mahoosive lens, but if I could find one, this would be the one to get! RRP £1119.



> With fast and accurate auto-focusing for both still and moving subjects, 3-stops of built-in image stabilisation, full weather-proofing and decent close-focusing, this lens is well-suited to the life in the field, despite not even having the PRO billing that Olympus bestows on its very best optics.
> 
> This is backed up by the excellent optical performance. Detail is sharp throughout the zoom range, with both the centre and edges of the image proving to be excellent even when using the lens wide-open. Chromatic aberrations are not really an issue, distortion is automatically corrected on Olympus bodies, and bokeh is appealing thanks to the 9-bladed aperture.













						Olympus M.Zuiko Digital ED 100-400mm F5.0-6.3 IS Review | Photography Blog
					

The Olympus M.Zuiko Digital ED 100-400mm F5.0-6.3 IS is a brand new super telephoto lens for the Micro Four Thirds mirrorless camera system. Offering an effective focal range of 200-800mm in 35mm terms, the Olympus 100-400mm is aimed at bird, wildlife and sports photography enthusiasts. Read our...




					www.photographyblog.com


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2020)

And in other Olympus news:










> *Key specifications*
> 
> 20 Megapixel Live MOS sensor (Four Thirds)
> TruePic VIII processor
> ...











						Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark IV review
					

The Olympus OM-D E-M10 IV is an entry-level mirrorless camera that's feature-packed, and will appeal to beginners as well as more experienced users. Read about the ins and outs of this image-stabilized, low-priced camera here.




					www.dpreview.com
				




And a five star review ere 









						Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark IV review
					

It’s light, portable and powerful – but does the Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark IV tick all of our boxes?




					www.digitalcameraworld.com
				




I think it's a lovely little thing.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2020)

This might be fun for £130








						This is the new Meike 3.5mm f/2.8 Circular Fisheye – 43 Rumors
					






					www.43rumors.com


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2020)

Nice piece about the OM-D E-M10 Mark III as a travel camera - you can pick one with zoom lens for around £450














						How the OM-D E-M10 Mark III became our beloved travel companion – twice - Olympus Passion
					

The sea is restless and moody. The wind whips mercilessly around our hats. Below, at the end of the rugged and steep cliffs, we hear the waves crashing loudly on the rocks. The hiking trails and climbs in the Calanques near Marseille are becoming increasingly difficult. We are out of breath and...




					www.olympuspassion.com


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2020)

I could never ever justify buying one, but there is something awfully seductive about the Pen F















						Beautiful locked world - Olympus Passion
					

I consider photography to be the happiest turning point in my life. I live in Budapest, Hungary, I’m a journalist. Ten years ago I started writing articles and interviews for women’s magazines (Marie Claire, Glamour, ELLE) and since 2015 I’ve written three books. The editor-in-chief of a women’s...




					www.olympuspassion.com


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 20, 2020)

editor said:


> I could never ever justify buying one, but there is something awfully seductive about the Pen F
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It got quite a slagging when it came out but it is actually quite a nice camera, and still goes for good prices, over £500 which is surprising given its age.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It got quite a slagging when it came out but it is actually quite a nice camera, and still goes for good prices, over £500 which is surprising given its age.


I'm just a sucker for its looks even though I'd never use that dial thing on the front.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2020)

Interesting piece here: Why these top pros are sticking with Olympus - Amateur Photographer


----------



## weltweit (Sep 15, 2020)

Interesting to see Andy Rouse there, I went to one of his presentations perhaps 4-5 years ago and I could have sworn he was a Canon or Nikon shooter then. 

I would definitely consider Oly, especially for the weather sealing aspect.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Interesting to see Andy Rouse there, I went to one of his presentations perhaps 4-5 years ago and I could have sworn he was a Canon or Nikon shooter then.


I imagine he switched fairly recently - his Instagram account has him as a Olympus E-M1X user. 








						Andy Rouse (@wildmanrouse) • Instagram photos and videos
					

50K Followers, 555 Following, 2,122 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Andy Rouse (@wildmanrouse)




					www.instagram.com
				




After looking at the work of the photographers in that article,  guess I've got no excuse for my pics coming out rubbish!


----------



## weltweit (Sep 15, 2020)

I also went to a presentation at my camera club about the M1X, it was a very slick presentation with lots of shooting examples showing off what it can do. Too expensive for me though, I am just a budget photographer 

I wonder how many professionals will be using a M1X at the next Olympics?


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I also went to a presentation at my camera club about the M1X, it was a very slick presentation with lots of shooting examples showing off what it can do. Too expensive for me though, I am just a budget photographer
> 
> I wonder how many professionals will be using a M1X at the next Olympics?


The cheaper OM-D EM1iii has almost all of the functionality of the M1X at a cheaper price. I'll probably do some more selling of gear and get the OM-d EM-5iii as my second camera at some point. 

I know Sony FF cameras will generally produce images that will outgun the Olympus in some circumstances*, but I'm so happy to be back with a lighter camera.

(*and vice-versa in some!)


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2020)

At some point I'm going to crack and get one of these super fast lenses. This one is around £300.



















						ZY Optics Unveils Speedmaster 17mm f/0.95 III Lens for Micro Four Thirds
					

ZY Optics has unleashed its latest "Speedmaster" lens. Designed for the Micro Four Thirds system, the new Mitakon Speedmaster 17mm f/0.95 III combines




					petapixel.com
				








__





						Mitakon Speedmaster 17mm f/0.95 | Mitakon - ZY Optics
					






					zyoptics.net


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2020)

Video of drag racing taken with the Olympus 100-400mm F5-6.3 IS offering an outrageous 200mm-800mm equiv range in a package small enough to be handheld.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 21, 2020)

Interesting video, it does look compact that 100-400 and if it is sharp wide open then it is better than my 80-400 Nikon which needs to be stopped down. But smaller though it is, it looks all metal so I wonder how light it actually is.

My Nikon 80-400mm f4.5-5.6 AFD VR weighs 1340 g (2.95 lb)
Nikon AF Nikkor 80-400mm f/4.5-5.6D ED VR: Digital Photography Review from 1996 £1,400 app at launch.

And the Oly 100-400 F5.0-6.3 IS weighs 1120 g (2.47 lb)
Olympus M.Zuiko Digital ED 100-400mm F5.0-6.3 IS: Digital Photography Review from 2020 £1,000 

So a bit lighter.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Interesting video, it does look compact that 100-400 and if it is sharp wide open then it is better than my 80-400 Nikon which needs to be stopped down. But smaller though it is, it looks all metal so I wonder how light it actually is.
> 
> My Nikon 80-400mm f4.5-5.6 AFD VR weighs 1340 g (2.95 lb)
> 
> ...


What's the weight/size of your Nikon? You have to add that on too!

 And don't forget the Olympus has a much, much longer range (200mm-800mm). It's relatively tiny given the range.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 21, 2020)

editor said:


> What's the weight/size of your Nikon? You have to add that on too!
> 
> And don't forget the Olympus has a much, much longer range (200mm-800mm). It's relatively tiny given the range.


Yes, this is true.

My D800 Nikon D800: Digital Photography Review weighs 1000 g (2.20 lb / 35.27 oz) Inc battery.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Yes, this is true.
> 
> My D800 Nikon D800: Digital Photography Review weighs 1000 g (2.20 lb / 35.27 oz) Inc battery.


The OM-D EM-1 is nearly half that:  with 1x BLH-1 battery and 1 memory card, without eyecup): 580g, and the OM-D E-M5iii weighs  414 g....


----------



## weltweit (Sep 22, 2020)

So My Nikon kit inc lens weighs 1000 + 1340 = 2340g

Oly EM-1 + 400mm lens weighs 580 + 1120 g = 1700g 

So the Oly kit offers a weight saving of 2340 - 1700 =  640g


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 22, 2020)

That's one of the heavier (if not the heaviest) m43 lens as well. Most of them are much lighter, which adds up if you carry more than one lens, which most people do.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 22, 2020)

Although it is quite slow, if it is sharp wide open it is going to be good value at that price point.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That's one of the heavier (if not the heaviest) m43 lens as well. Most of them are much lighter, which adds up if you carry more than one lens, which most people do.


Some of the fast prime lenses are ridiculously light compared to full frame/APS-C. 

The 45mm 1.8 Olympus (equiv 90mm) weighs just 116g and is a bloody great lens and the bigger 75mm (150mm) is just 305g.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 22, 2020)

My Nikon 50mm f1.8 AFD weighs 155 g (0.34 lb) and is also tiny.

For me Oly is interesting at the telephoto end with its IBIS and IS combined and especially because of the decent weather-sealing and also for its silent operation.

A Nikon D500 also might be interesting, crop sensor goes for good prices used and had great focussing and speed etc. I am happy with my D800 for portraits landscapes and close up stuff - for the moment at least.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2020)

weltweit said:


> My Nikon 50mm f1.8 AFD weighs 155 g (0.34 lb) and is also tiny.
> 
> For me Oly is interesting at the telephoto end with its IBIS and IS combined and especially because of the decent weather-sealing and also for its silent operation.


Without going into a 'weigh-off' I should point out the comparable Olympus lens is even lighter at 136g and is a cracking performer too at a good price!









						Olympus M.Zuiko 25mm f/1.8 ED Premium Lens Review
					

Gary Wolstenholme reviews this 25mm f/1.8 premium lens from Olympus for Micro Four Thirds cameras.




					www.ephotozine.com
				




Everything is a trade off in photography but I'm still feeling very happy about getting rid of my heavy full frame gear.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 22, 2020)

editor said:


> Without going into a 'weigh-off' I should point out the comparable Olympus lens is even lighter at 136g and is a cracking performer too at a good price!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know the FL of a 25mm MFT lens is equivalent to a 50mm FF lens, but I am not sure the dof is the same, what do you think? For example, my 50 1.8, shot for example at 2.8 on FF, has a very narrow dof, which is what I love it for.

With my 85mm f1.4 I can easily get this subject isolation (at f2):




editor said:


> Everything is a trade off in photography but I'm still feeling very happy about getting rid of my heavy full frame gear.


Well I am genuinely considering an Oly 100-400 and a body. I see some Oly bodies on MPB at prices that don't scare me too much. Don't know enough about them yet though.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 22, 2020)

I decided some time ago that my 80-400 would be traded in, it is ok but isn't a stellar lens, the question was what I replaced it with, an updated Nikon AFS version is an expensive option and larger than the original, a Sigma version also a possibility much cheaper but I am not sure, and now an Oly is also an option.

I don't do as much telephoto photography now, but whether that is because my lens makes it hard work or other reasons I am not sure. When I started out I did quite a lot of wildlife photography and there is the opportunity to do that here also.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I know the FL of a 25mm MFT lens is equivalent to a 50mm FF lens, but I am not sure the dof is the same, what do you think? For example, my 50 1.8, shot for example at 2.8 on FF, has a very narrow dof, which is what I love it for.
> 
> With my 85mm f1.4 I can easily get this subject isolation (at f2):
> View attachment 231361
> ...


The restrictions of a small sensor mean that the m43 system can't get that mega bokeh depth pf field but it can still be pretty good. This is the 90mm equiv f 1.8:











						The Olympus M. Zuiko 45mm f/1.8 Micro Four Thirds Lens Review — Tools and Toys
					

The Olympus 45mm is a short telephoto prime lens that offers top-notch optical performance at one of the most affordable prices in the Micro Four Thirds system. It is a winner in every way.




					toolsandtoys.net


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 22, 2020)

Yeah, I've never found depth of field a problem (super shallow DoF is more of a novelty thing IMO anyway, rarely practically useful and can be a liability). Long lenses also intrinsically provide low DoF. Here's one I shot at a rally in Trafalgar Square at 140mm (280 equiv) and f5.6 - lots of bokeh there.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 25, 2020)

An interesting article on Olympus from the Amateur Photographer, slightly critical.  









						What went wrong for Olympus? - Amateur Photographer
					

Olympus has announced that it's selling off its loss-making camera business. AP Editor Nigel Atherton assesses the situation.




					www.amateurphotographer.co.uk


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2020)

I like these 'what's in the bag' videos. This guy goes off hiking in the wild and explains why he likes Olympus gear (in short: lightness).


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm tempted to have a play with one of these - they're around £300


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm never ever going to buy - or most likely even touch - this lens but it seems to be a winner for very deep pocketed pros



> So, how to sum-up one of Olympus' most impressive lenses? If you're a serious wildlife photographer and can afford it, get it.
> 
> Price aside, the Olympus 150-400mm f/4.5 IS Pro is an incredible lens for nature and wildlife photographers. The image quality is fantastic, offering tack-sharp performance across the zoom range, with or without its built-in teleconverter. AF is also spot on and very fast, and the incredible close-focusing distance provides even more versatility, allowing for nice close-up performance that's atypical of super-telephoto lenses.
> 
> ...







__





						Olympus 150-400mm f/4.5 TC1.25x IS PRO M.Zuiko Review
					

Find out if the Olympus 150-400mm lens is right for you.



					www.imaging-resource.com


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 17, 2020)

BIRD DETECTION





Yup definitely a bird.









						Olympus Adds Bird Detection AF and RAW Video Support to E-M1X
					

Olympus has announced firmware updates that adds Bird Detection to the OM-D E-M1X as well as RAW video recording capability via an external recorder to it




					petapixel.com
				




Seriously though, it is good that they're still augmenting the smart AF system.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> BIRD DETECTION
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've just added 'bird eye' detect too!


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2021)

Given the doom around their recent sale, this is a bit of welcome if surprising news. it is a cracking camera, mind. 











						OIympus E-M10 Mark III is Japan's Top-Selling Mirrorless Camera of 2020
					

BCN+R has published its final sales numbers of interchangeable lens mirrorless cameras sold in Japan in 2020, and the winner is likely to surprise: the




					petapixel.com


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2021)

So I splashed out £300 for the ludicrously fast Mitakon Zhongyi Speedmaster 25mm f/0.95 Lens. It's just arrived. Build quality is incredible - it feels like a 'proper' lens from the 35mm era.  Just blasted out a couple of test shots and it's a definite keeper.



(taken in a fairly dark hallway)



Bokeh/Toneh ahoy!


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2021)

Love the old-school look and weight too.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2021)

It really is a lovely lens - and now that I've (belatedly) learnt about focus peaking and assigning custom buttons it's pretty easy to quickly get the focus spot on (also using magnification as backup for the tricky pics)


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 28, 2021)

editor said:


> It really is a lovely lens - and now that I've (belatedly) learnt about focus peaking and assigning custom buttons it's pretty easy to quickly get the focus spot on (also using magnification as backup for the tricky pics)



That looks really nice, suits the camera. Are the previous two photos (cat and flower) wide open? If so it looks considerably sharper than my Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 (which is great at F/2 and smaller, but soft at F/1.2).


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2021)

Nikkormat said:


> That looks really nice, suits the camera. Are the previous two photos (cat and flower) wide open? If so it looks considerably sharper than my Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 (which is great at F/2 and smaller, but soft at F/1.2).


Yes, both at 0.95


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2021)

This is how narrow the depth of field is at 0.95 (on a MFT camera!) .


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2021)

M43 not quite dead yet, then:



> According to Panasonic and OM Digital Solutions Corporation, Micro Four Thirds was the best-selling lens mount type in the Japanese interchangeable lens digital camera market in 2020.
> 
> Despite only four new Micro Four Thirds interchangeable lens cameras being introduced in 2020, the standard managed to account for a 21.7% share in the Japanese market. This was good enough to make it the top-selling lens mount on the market.
> 
> ...











						Micro Four Thirds looks to be far from dead - Newsshooter
					

According to Panasonic and OM Digital Solutions Corporation, Micro Four Thirds was the best-selling lens mount type in the Japanese interchangeable lens




					www.newsshooter.com


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2021)

Some more pics taken with the 0.95 lens. I'm loving it!

























						Street scenes, shadows, reflections, rain and graffiti – Brixton photos, Feb 2021
					

Here’s a selection of 30 photos taken around Brixton during the last few damp and chilly days. We sometimes get asked what gear we use, so can tell you that all these pics were either taken o…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2021)

Anyone convinced?



> he Alice is designed to be coupled with a Wi-Fi connected smartphone that mounts on its rear and which acts as the camera’s screen and control point via a dedicated app. The camera will use a MFT 10.7MP Dual Native ISO Multi-Aspect Ratio sensor that will be able to record C4K/4K 30p video in 17:9, 16:9 and 4:3 aspect ratios, and which can provide still shooters with DNG RAW and JPEG files. As the camera will be connected to a phone it will also be able to be used to live stream video content directly to social media.
> 
> 
> The key difference between Alice and other regular cameras though is that it will use AI learning to adjust images as they are being recorded in the same way that smartphones do, to brighten shadows, to increase saturation in blue skies and to use multi-shot techniques to reduce noise and improve dynamic range. AI will also run exposure, AF and White Balance, while computational photography techniques will optimise noise and dynamic range.
> ...













						Alice MFT camera combines smartphone AI with interchangeable lenses, now live on Indiegogo
					

A Micro Four Thirds camera that uses the same AI photo trickery as smartphones to improve the way pictures look promises open-source access for custom applications and live streaming video direct through your phone




					www.dpreview.com


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2021)

Interesting video from a pro user. I've not regretted dumping my full frame set up.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 4, 2021)

My Olympus Canon DSLR camera seems to have died. It’s been back to an authorised Olympus repair place a couple of times, but there seems to be an intermittent fault on the power side of things that they can’t fix. It’s only about 8 years old.
I can’t claim to be a serious photographer, but I’ve always had an SLR since I was a kid (I wonder where my Exakta is?) and I used to develop the film in the cupboard under the stairs.
editor seems to have persuaded me on this thread to go for an Olympus four thirds, which, I understand to be smaller, rather than 33% bigger, than a 35mm.
Só, the options seems to be this, available on-line in Brasil:

at about £770 in local money, and I can pay on the never-never. I rarely used the 150mm zoom on the old camera, but would I miss it? Are focal lengths different on these, for me, 28mm is wide angle? What is a sensible lens..is bog standard sold with the body ok?

My alternative is to hang on for a while. A friend is now vaccinated up and desperate to visit from the USA, so I have the option of buying in the states in a few months, pandemic permitting. It looks like there is a mk IV out there in the 1st world. Amazon reviews don’t seem to indicate it’s a huge improvement and I can’t see it would be substantially cheaper.

My birthday is in august, so I’m going to enjoy pondering this for a while..


----------



## editor (May 5, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> My Olympus DSLR camera seems to have died. It’s been back to an authorised Olympus repair place a couple of times, but there seems to be an intermittent fault on the power side of things that they can’t fix. It’s only about 8 years old.
> I can’t claim to be a serious photographer, but I’ve always had an SLR since I was a kid (I wonder where my Exakta is?) and I used to develop the film in the cupboard under the stairs.
> editor seems to have persuaded me on this thread to go for an Olympus four thirds, which, I understand to be smaller, rather than 33% bigger, than a 35mm.
> Só, the options seems to be this, available on-line in Brasil:
> ...


Because of the sensor size, those zooms will be in fact 28mm-84mm and 80mm to 300mm which is plenty of range!

Note that the Olympus R-M10 mk vi has just come out....


----------



## editor (May 5, 2021)

This is really sad. I've always enjoyed his MFT videos which were almost zen-like: 



Here's one of his recent reviews - you might be interested pseudonarcissus


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 5, 2021)

editor said:


> Because of the sensor size, those zooms will be in fact 28mm-84mm and 80mm to 300mm which is plenty of range!
> 
> Note that the Olympus R-M10 mk vi has just come out....


Thanks. 

Looking at U.K. prices, less than 800 quid seems like a good deal, particularly as most stuff here is multiples of the U.K. price. Amazon br even sell a nice brown leather case for it…can you buy reversible lens hoods? 

this will give me food for thought while I’m working offshore


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 5, 2021)

Well, it's done...purchased in black without the long lens as the deal advertised didn't really exist. 28 days for delivery, so I assume t's being dispatched from Japan.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2021)

Here's the DPreview for the E-M10 Mark IV



> _The Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark IV is a handsome entry-level camera with some helpful aids for new users, but with enough controls to provide room to grow. While its autofocus and burst speeds lag the competition, its stand-out feature is an effective in-body stabilizer, especially handy for low-light stills and handheld video shooting. In all, the E-M10 IV is a fine photographic companion for a variety of users._











						Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark IV review
					

The Olympus OM-D E-M10 IV is an entry-level mirrorless camera that's feature-packed, and will appeal to beginners as well as more experienced users. Read about the ins and outs of this image-stabilized, low-priced camera here.




					www.dpreview.com


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 7, 2021)

editor said:


> Here's the DPreview for the E-M10 Mark IV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🙈


----------



## editor (May 7, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> 🙈


The differences aren't that big and I'd doubt worth the extra you'd have to pay!


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 7, 2021)

editor said:


> The differences aren't that big and I'd doubt worth the extra you'd have to pay!



Thanks; I did read a review that said it was maybe worth upgrading from a mk II to a mk IV, but not from the mk III to the IV. With my photography I don't think you'll notice the difference in sensor size.

I'm at the delayed gratification stage at the moment, hoping not to haver an attack of buyer's remorse. (arrives 16th June)



The leather case looks very stylish...that will probably arrive a few weeks before the camera.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 7, 2021)

I'm pretty sure you wouldn't notice a difference between III and IV. I'd definitely recommend it for a compact, high-quality camera with interchangeable lenses. They're _tiny_ compared to full frame cameras by the way - I was shocked when I first held one, but not too small to use at all. It's great being able to hold all the kit you need in a small part of a backpack.


----------



## weltweit (May 7, 2021)

What is the logic behind Olympus's camera naming codes? 

I can't seem to get my head around it, it seems the Olympus OM-D E-M10 IV is an entry level camera, while the Olympus OM-D E-M1 Mark III is much more sophisticated .. 

I would have thought a Mark 9 would be developed while a Mark 3 might be less so. Perhaps because one is a M10 and the other an M1 .. 

Nope, I don't get it.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2021)

Interesting comparison here - the Olympus 45mm 1.8 lens really is an amazing bargain.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2021)

Lumix GH6 announced; 





> *Panasonic Develops the LUMIX GH6 Micro Four Thirds Mirrorless Camera The Flagship of the LUMIX G Series for Innovative Video Expression Expected by End of Year*
> 
> May 25, 2021
> 
> ...











						Panasonic really underscores it's serious with MFT and announces the GH5II, GH6 and 25-50mm f/1.7 lens! - mirrorlessrumors
					

Well, I think this makes it very clear: Panasonic isn’t going to fade out the MFT system! Preorders: GH5II at BHphoto, Adorama, Amazon. Calumet DE, Park Uk. GH6 at BHphoto. 25-50mm f/1.7 MFT lens at BHphoto.




					www.mirrorlessrumors.com


----------



## editor (May 31, 2021)

Another interesting comparison here


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 1, 2021)

Well, my Olympus arrived nearly a month earlier than expected. I just need to find time to take some pictures.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Well, my Olympus arrived nearly a month earlier than expected. I just need to find time to take some pictures.


Well that's not a bad start!


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2021)

The new Olympus M.Zuiko Digital ED 8-25mm F4.0 PRO lens is picking up rave reviews 



The new Olympus PEN E-P7 seems to be a hit too. Maybe Olympus isn't dead after all?! 



























						Olympus PEN Lite E-PL7 Full Review
					

Read our full review of the new Olympus PEN Lite E-PL7 with built in Wi-Fi and Selfie touch-screen.




					www.ephotozine.com
				












						Olympus PEN E-P7 review
					

The Olympus PEN E-P7 is the first camera from new owner, OM Digital Solutions – does it live up to the Olympus pedigree?




					www.digitalcameraworld.com


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2021)

Still loving this £300 lens Mitakon Zhongyi Speedmaster 25mm f/0.95 Lens.











						In photos: live Irish folk music at the Whiskey Tumbler, Brixton
					

It’s great to see a new venue offering live music in Brixton, and last night Brixton Buzz enjoyed an acoustic set by Molly’s Chambers at the Whiskey Tumbler bar.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## what (Jul 2, 2021)

editor said:


> Still loving this £300 lens Mitakon Zhongyi Speedmaster 25mm f/0.95 Lens.
> 
> View attachment 275282
> 
> ...


Do you have to work fully manual, not just manual focus, with this lens?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2021)

what said:


> Do you have to work fully manual, not just manual focus, with this lens?


You set the aperture on the lens and the camera sets the appropriate shutter speed - much like you would on an old school film OM-1 or OM-2. Or you can go fully manual.


----------



## what (Jul 2, 2021)

editor said:


> You set the aperture on the lens and the camera sets the appropriate shutter speed - much like you would on an old school film OM-1 or OM-2. Or you can go fully manual.


Cheers Ed. I'm looking at the 17mm version but can't find a seller in the UK.  Can I ask where you got yours?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2021)

what said:


> Cheers Ed. I'm looking at the 17mm version but can't find a seller in the UK.  Can I ask where you got yours?


Bought it direct from these people, although you can usually find sellers on eBay. 





__





						Camera In The Post
					





					www.camerainthepost.com


----------



## what (Jul 2, 2021)

editor said:


> Bought it direct from these people, although you can usually find sellers on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2021)

Well here's a tempting review



> The Olympus 8-25mm f4 Pro is a fresh and very welcome addition to the Micro Four Thirds system. There’s lots of ultra-wide or standard zooms in the catalogue, but few that effectively cover both ranges. The earlier Leica DG 8-18mm started very wide but often left you wanting to zoom a little longer. Then the Leica 10-25 sacrificed a little at the wide end to extend further while delighting with its bright and constant f1.7 aperture, but this made it a heavy and expensive option for most of us.





> With the 8-25mm f4 Pro, Olympus has successfully filled the gap between the two Leicas, starting as wide as one and ending as long as the other, but opting for a more modest f4 aperture to keep the size, weight and cost down. The retracting mechanism also allows the lens to shrink to a compact size without getting in the way of operation. The result is a lens that delivers a very flexible range from ultra-wide to standard coverage with useful close-up focusing and a compact size. Sure the f4 focal ratio on Micro Four Thirds means you won’t be enjoying shallow depth-of-field effects unless your subject is very close, but that’s about the only sacrifice to achieve what’s arguably one of the most compelling walkaround lenses in the system. If I had to choose just one lens for general use on a Micro Four Thirds body, the Olympus 8-25mm would be it, and it comes highly recommended.











__





						Olympus 8-25mm f4 Pro review | Cameralabs
					






					www.cameralabs.com


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm still loving the 0.95 Toneh lens. 

The pub was dark with dastardly red lights but I still managed to get some decent shots:

























						In photos: Monday night acoustic jam session at the Old Dispensary, Camberwell
					

We trundled east into the depths of Camberwell on Monday night, and enjoyed another evening of live music at the Old Dispensary pub.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2021)

I've had a pretty shitty year thus far so I keep trying to persuade myself that I deserve a treat and it's that bloody Pen-F that keeps catching my eye (even though they'll probably release a new version the second I buy a s/hand one).  I don't want to spend more than £600ish so I think I'll wait to see if one comes up (I have a possible candidate now).  I doubt I'll ever have any use for that dial on the front but damn it's got good looks!



Rummaging through my endless online research I came across this guy's work - he shoots on Panasonic M43 not Olympus, but if anyone has any doubts that the format isn't good enough for pro work, check out his work:  Photo Stories — Mitchell Kanashkevich - Traditions, culture, travel photography


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 19, 2021)

I am still lugging around what feels like several kg of Nikon D700 and old prime lenses when I shoot digital. I'll stick with the camera until it dies, but then it will either be back to a Fuji XT or maybe to an Olympus 4/3. That Pen F is gorgeous.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2021)

Nikkormat said:


> I am still lugging around what feels like several kg of Nikon D700 and old prime lenses when I shoot digital. I'll stick with the camera until it dies, but then it will either be back to a Fuji XT or maybe to an Olympus 4/3. That Pen F is gorgeous.


I just bought one as I found a decent price for one in excellent condition.

My head said I was daft as its a five year old camera but my heart went "just look at the thing! It's beautiful!"

I'll report back when it arrives. Besides, I've had a shitty year so far so deserve a treat!


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2021)

Well it arrived and it's hands down the most attractive camera I've ever owned. 



The only problem is that the cheapskate who sold me the camera didn't include a battery so I've got wait until I can use it


----------



## weltweit (Jul 22, 2021)

editor I would be suspicious if a seller didn't supply a battery.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2021)

weltweit said:


> editor I would be suspicious if a seller didn't supply a battery.


Why? I bought it second hand, it's in great condition and works fine.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 23, 2021)

editor said:


> Why? I bought it second hand, it's in great condition and works fine.


Oh, ok, I thought you couldn't test it without a battery.


----------



## pogofish (Jul 31, 2021)

Some very nice person at work left me a little present..!


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Some very nice person at work left me a little present..!


Cracking collection. That Olympus OM1 will probably outlive us all!


----------



## weltweit (Jul 31, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Some very nice person at work left me a little present..!


If they gave you all that gear you did well it is a very generous gift.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 1, 2021)

That particular Olympus is pretty much what most people think of where they consider an SLR..


----------



## Nikkormat (Aug 1, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Some very nice person at work left me a little present..!



Wow. Beautiful. With that kit, you really don't need anything else for most purposes. Enjoy, and post the photos for us!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 1, 2021)

Check the batteries mind, as they're designed to use old mercury cells which were 1.35V not 1.5V. You can get them adjusted for the voltage of modern LR44s or there are some alternatives.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2021)

Olympus now going under OM System label.











						RIP Olympus - welcome to OM System - Amateur Photographer
					

OM Digital Solutions reveals new branding, and says it’s developing a new Micro Four Thirds camera




					www.amateurphotographer.co.uk


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm VERY interested in what the first OM System camera is going to deliver












						Sneak peek: OM Digital Solutions teases its new OM System camera
					

On its CP+ 2022 event summary webpage, OM Digital Solutions has shared an image that appears to show off the new ‘Wow’ camera that is expected to be the first under the OM System brand.




					www.dpreview.com


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2022)

Olympus M1 mkIII + MC20 + M.Zuiko 100-400mm
Handheld hi-res mode. Handheld. [source]

Pretty impressive.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 11, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Some very nice person at work left me a little present..!


That camera is such a lovely object, I would be happy just to have one to marvel at, though I probably would shoot some rolls of film through it. It is a very elegant object.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2022)

weltweit said:


> That camera is such a lovely object, I would be happy just to have one to marvel at, though I probably would shoot some rolls of film through it. It is a very elegant object.


I've still got myOm2n and OM4. And I think I'm going to buy some bloody film for it!


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2022)

Initial reviews are very positive









						OM System OM-1 review
					

It says Olympus on the front, but the OM System OM-1 is about the future, not the past. It may still produce 20MP files, but a quad-pixel AF Stacked CMOS sensor, 50 fps shooting with full AF and genuine, IP rated, weather sealing show OM Digital Solutions' ambition. See what we thought.




					www.dpreview.com
				




And here's the specs









						OM System OM-1 review
					

It says Olympus on the front, but the OM System OM-1 is about the future, not the past. It may still produce 20MP files, but a quad-pixel AF Stacked CMOS sensor, 50 fps shooting with full AF and genuine, IP rated, weather sealing show OM Digital Solutions' ambition. See what we thought.




					www.dpreview.com


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2022)

And here's a full review from a top photographer. In short: it's fucking great





*edit to add OM promo and five star review below









						OM System 'Olympus' OM-1 Full Review - Amateur Photographer
					

OMDS has just launched the OM System 'Olympus' OM-1 - read our full, in-depth review of the new high-speed 20MP Micro Four Thirds camera!




					www.amateurphotographer.co.uk


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2022)

This may tempt you


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2022)

_OM M.Zuiko 40-150mm F4 PRO lens at 117mm (234mm equiv.), F4, 1/320s,* ISO 25,600.*

Wow!









						OM System OM-1 Review
					

OM Digital Solutions debuts the first OM System-branded camera and the successor to the Olympus E-M1 III. The new OM System OM-1 features a new stacked sensor, new processor, all-new AF system, 120fps burst and much more performance upgrades! Read our OM System OM-1 Hands-on Review review for...



					www.imaging-resource.com
				



_


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2022)

I never knew that the main guy from DPreview was such a huge fan of Olympus









						OM System OM-1: An adventurous camera and the right tool for the job
					

Chris Niccolls of DPReview TV has two passions: cameras and fishing. Both pursuits require the right gear, and the OM System OM-1 might just be the perfect tackle to land that adventure assignment of a lifetime.




					www.dpreview.com


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2022)

Well, I'm impressed


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2022)

I guess at some going I'm going to crack and buy this camera so I thought these new tutorial videos that might be useful for other future OM-1 owners!











OM-1: IP53


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2022)

I've done a Tricky Skills and bought a well old digital camera!

I've just bagged an old Olympus Stylus 1 compact camera after seeing some great reviews and thinking that the small size and huge 28mm-300mm  zoom range might be just what I need when I'm on tour.

It looks like a modern Olympus mirrorless camera and has a viewfinder, touchscreen and flash. There seems to have been a surge of interest in this camera that has sent prices soaring.




After being outbid a few times, I managed to get one for just under £200. I'll report back soon to see if I can got a champ or a pup!







__





						Loading…
					





					www.ephotozine.com
				




(and for my own reference and any anyone else thinking of getting one: Stylus 1, Full Reset and Setup Suggestions: Olympus Compact Camera Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review  )


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2022)

So I can see why this cameras has kept its value so well. It handles like a proper camera but is small enough to carry around all day:



















						Shadows, reflections and glass – photos taken around London with an old Olympus Stylus 1 camera
					

A compact camera boasting a huge 28-300mm zoom range, the Olympus Stylus 1 was released back in October 2013, and I managed to recently pick one up on eBay for around £200. Despite the age of the c…




					www.urban75.org


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2022)

So after using it for a bit, I can thoroughly recommend the Olympus Stylus 1 if you're after a super versatile compact camera.

It has its limitations - with its small sensor it's never going to be a low light star - but it's fast, the zoom is incredible and there's plenty of detail.  And if you can get one for £200 or less, its a bloody bargain. 

28mm 



300mm 



Digital zoom (which is surprisingly good)



Street shooting:


----------

